# Sardo: terracchedda



## Beauson

Buongiorno a tutti
Ho trovato la parola "terracchedda" (probabilmente una parola sarda) nel testo _Dura Madre_ di Marcello Fois:
...c'era chi diceva che non si erano presi una figlia femmina, ma una terracchedda, che Palmira ....come massaia non aveva confronti.
Qualcuno sa che cosa vuol dire? Grazie.


----------



## catrafuse

Beauson said:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> Ho trovato la parola "terracchedda" (probabilmente una parola sarda) nel testo _Dura Madre_ di Marcello Fois:
> ...c'era chi diceva che non si erano presi una figlia femmina, ma una terracchedda, che Palmira ....come massaia non aveva confronti.
> Qualcuno sa che cosa vuol dire? Grazie.



Ciao Beauson,

_teracu _(con una erre) in sardo significa  "servo pastore", _terachedda_ potrebbe essere il diminutivo femminile di questa parola, quindi "servetta".


----------



## Beauson

Perfetto, grazie.


----------



## macforever

La parola in questione vuol dire effettivamente "donna di servizio" o, detto brutalmente come si faceva un tempo, "serva". Ad essere ancora più precisi, il significato è traducibile come una sorta di vezzeggiativo: "servetta", o "giovane serva". 
In dialetto campidanese ancora oggi esiste la parola "zeracca" o "zeracchedda, che ha lo stesso significato.


----------



## Beauson

Grazie mille.


----------

